# Lecce - Inter. 13 agosto, ore 20,45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (9 Agosto 2022)

Gli Imbattibili giocheranno contro il Lecce alla prima di campionato. 

La partita si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su Sky e Dazn


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli Imbattibili giocheranno contro il Lecce alla prima di campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su Sky e Dazn


Si gioca o passano direttamente alla festa della birra e della taranta?

Gli ingiocabili scoppiano di salute.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli Imbattibili giocheranno contro il Lecce alla prima di campionato.
> 
> La partita si giocherà alle ore 20,45 in diretta su Sky e Dazn


.


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2022)

Una sconfitta di questi porterebbe alla perfezione il mio primo giorno di ferie


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2022)

7 gol di Lukaku, 4 di Lautaro ed 1 a testa per gli altri. Incluso Radu


----------



## chicagousait (13 Agosto 2022)

Hanno già vinto. Anzi sono già campioni d'Italia


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Al 20° il risultato sarà 0-2.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Agosto 2022)

subito in campo col mappamondo


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Agosto 2022)

Servirà il cooling break per l'impiegato che deve aggiornare i goal dell'Inda. Allo 0-10 direi di sospenderla dai.


----------



## diavolo (13 Agosto 2022)

Gia in vantaggio


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)

#Ingiocabili.

Campioni di tutto.

Ma metteranno il badge “Il Milan ha vinto, ma l’Inter era più forte”?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Agosto 2022)

madonna su makaku manco il tempo


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)




----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Al 20° il risultato sarà 0-2.


Mi correggo, probabilmente 0-3.


----------



## Buciadignho (13 Agosto 2022)

Comunque rivedetevi il gol, roba dsa pazzi dai. Come si fa? Ok che siamo alla prima giornata... In principio sapevo che le grandi faticavano all'inizio e le piccole sfruttavano questi momenti. Ora sembra non valere più questa regola.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2022)

Il Lecce finirà ultimo senza problemi.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque rivedetevi il gol, roba dsa pazzi dai. Come si fa? Ok che siamo alla prima giornata... In principio sapevo che le grandi faticavano all'inizio e le piccole sfruttavano questi momenti. Ora sembra non valere più questa regola.


Sì però mettiamoci anche nei panni dei difensori che giocano contro lubamba. Chissà che paura che hanno che la mammina gli lanci contro qualche incantesimo. Magari uno che non gli fa più funzionare il coso come in un fumetto che ho letto di City Hunter


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

La prossima comunque hanno lo Spezia, quindi iniziano già con 6 punti.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2022)

Sembra scarso vero sto Lecce


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Comunque vanno a 2 all'ora, contro una squadra di Serie B, continuano a non sembrarmi gli invincibili reincarnati. Sbaglierò...


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Agosto 2022)

Non la vincono


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Che Inter. Ingiocabili. Complimenti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

Diciamo che hanno avuto un gran bel cù iniziare subito con una squadra neopromossa anzichè contro una squadra fisica come l'udinese che ad ogni campionato parte subito a bomba  

E invece l'udinese l'abbiamo beccata noi... subito contro l'unica squadra (assieme alla juve) che nella passata stagione non avevamo mai battuto.
E tra l'altro una delle tante squadre che,quando vedono rossonero,giocano sempre con il sangue negli occhi ! 
Vabbè,ormai è andata.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Guarda che gli danno rosso...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Non riesco ad accedere a DAZN.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Agosto 2022)

Lecce e Cremonese se non ci facciamo 12 punti impazzisco.
Tra le squadre più scarse mai viste.

Comunque bene che inizino morbidi, così quando arriveranno le mazzate saranno inattese.
Non sembrano quelli dello scorso anno comunque...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Senti DAZN come tifa per il rosso, con noi erano disgustati dal rigore...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Agosto 2022)

lo hanno azzoppato laureato?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Agosto 2022)

quello tira la gamba indietro, stanno subito a reclamare


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Fallaccio di Martinez e l'arbitro manco fischia.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Manco fallo e stavano segnando, cani sciolti... 

Bene così che almeno qualche legnata se la pigliano.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2022)

Che squadra inguardabile che sono le m…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Lecce e Cremonese se non ci facciamo 12 punti impazzisco.
> Tra le squadre più scarse mai viste.
> 
> Comunque bene che inizino morbidi, così quando arriveranno le mazzate saranno inattese.
> Non sembrano quelli dello scorso anno comunque...



Dicevamo la stessa cosa anche per lo Spezia..... 

O il Benevento.
Ancora mi sogno il goal del portiere brignoli al 94°


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma i gialli all'Inter non si danno?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Menano come dei fabbri ma non vengono mai ammoniti, che scandalo.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)

Ho visto la formazione del Lecce. Letteralmente mi sono tutti sconosciuti.

Baschirotto, Strefezza, Ceesay, Gendrey, sembrano quei nomi che vengono storpiati nei videogame di football, ma che roba è?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2022)

Solo un interista crettino poteva pensare di sostituire perisic con gosens.
E ce ne stanno parecchi crettini in giro con la tromba.


----------



## Gamma (13 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho visto la formazione del Lecce. Letteralmente mi sono tutti sconosciuti.
> 
> Baschirotto, Strefezza, Ceesay, Gendrey, sembrano quei nomi che vengono storpiati nei videogame di football, ma che roba è?


Strefezza non è male come giocatore.
Ceesay ha segnato tanto altrove, ma la Serie A è un'altra cosa. Potrebbe anche fare una stagione alla Simy del 2020/21, ma è difficile.

Comunque sì, è un'accozzaglia poco invidiabile... sarà una lotta a chi farà peggio quest'anno per la retrocessione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

lecceee


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Goooooool


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Occhio al fuorigioco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Agosto 2022)

1-1. É partita.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2022)

1-1


----------



## Baba (13 Agosto 2022)

Goooooooolllll


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Impossibile non la vincano, il Lecce è sul livello della serie C slovena


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Vinceranno, ma come tenuta difensiva e ritmo fan ridere, non sono gol occasionali come i nostri.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Vinceranno 5-1 ma giocano malissimo gli ingiocabili.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Figuratevi, è ancora il 50°, gliene fanno altri 3 prima che finisce


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Agosto 2022)

Dominio Lecce


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho visto la formazione del Lecce. Letteralmente mi sono tutti sconosciuti.
> 
> Baschirotto, Strefezza, *Ceesay*, Gendrey, sembrano quei nomi che vengono storpiati nei videogame di football, ma che roba è?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Impossibile che il Lecce pareggi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Hahah Strefezza che fa u tir'a ggir.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Agosto 2022)

Vincono 3-1 ma non sono quelli dello scorso anno.
Perisic manca moltissimo e gosens sembra in parabola discendente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Incredibile, ha appena ammonito uno dell'Inter.


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Agosto 2022)

Inter penosa comunque eh.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Entra Pippo Franco Mikitarian.


----------



## Lo Gnu (13 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho visto la formazione del Lecce. Letteralmente mi sono tutti sconosciuti.
> 
> Baschirotto, Strefezza, Ceesay, Gendrey, sembrano quei nomi che vengono storpiati nei videogame di football, ma che roba è?


A prescindere dal risultato di questa partita, parliamo sempre di una neopromossa contro quella che per il globo intero è una corazzata. 
Ad ogni modo Strefezza è forte, se giocate al fantacalcio ve lo consiglio. 
Per il resto sono tutte scommesse di una vecchia volpe chiamata Pantaleo Corvino che quando lavora nella sua patria diventa un vero mago.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Per quello che ho visto fanno PIU' schifo dell'anno scorso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Vinceranno perché devono vincere ma il Lecce sta dominando


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

L'Inter è ferma.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Nooooo schifovicccc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Dannato handanovic


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Agosto 2022)

Lecce ad un passo dal 2 a 1 , miracolo di Handanovic.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Agosto 2022)

Che parata di Handanovic.


----------



## Rudi84 (13 Agosto 2022)

Secondo me è più una sorpresa che sia stato ammonito brozovic che il pareggio del lecce


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma che succede? Un altro giallo per l'Inter


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Agosto 2022)

Colombo. Facci sognare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma che succede? Un altro giallo per l'Inter



Magari è tornata la mafia originale bianconera, dopo un anno di pausa.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2022)

Sostituzione nelle file dell'inda: mamma Lubamba toglie dal pentolone della pozione le code di lucertola, un pochino spente, per le più fresche lingue di serpente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ste punizioni per l'Inter sono come dei rigori, loro al contrario nostro sui calci piazzati sono efficaci.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Magari è tornata la mafia originale bianconera, dopo un anno di pausa.


Quello sicuro, quest'anno è il centenario della proprietà della famiglia che più ha tolto all'Italia da sempre, vuoi non aiutarli?


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Lecce ad un passo dal 2 a 1 , miracolo di Handanovic.


Di solito quando succedono ste cose si sa come finisce


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Inter tutta in avanti con Mikitarian, Geko, Lakaka e Martinez.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Cambi pesanti, vuole vincere di wrestling in aream


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Palo di Dumfries, comunque se continuano così l'Inter la sfanga.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Palo, la strega ha sbagliato bambolina vodoo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Purtroppo sulle palle alte sono delle bestie e questi sono tanti punti nell'arco del campionato


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Palo di Dumfries, comunque se continuano così l'Inter la sfanga.


Non ci fare la bocca che la vincono al 100%


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Sto portiere del Lecce non ne tiene una


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma che cavolo fa il Lecce? Troppo schiacciato dietro, basterebbe fare un paio di ripartenze per metterli in difficoltà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Purtroppo il Lecce si è ricordato di essere una squadra che fa schifo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Barella avrà sterminato metà dei piccioni della Puglia oggi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Come detto, stan puntando sul wresting in area...lo squadrone invincibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Sto Falcone è bravo, ricordo che contro di noi in Milan-Sampdoria dell'anno scorso parò ogni cosa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

E anche oggi il grande classico del gol nel finale


----------



## LukeLike (13 Agosto 2022)

Nell'Inter si fanno sentire le assenze di Bremer e Dybala...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ahah che si è mangiato Lukaku


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma cosa aspetta a parcheggiare il bus questo qua?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Boh il Lecce ha rinunciato a giocare, peccato perchè avrebbe a disposizione tantissimo spazio per ripartire.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Agosto 2022)

l'Inter la vince al 100% tranquilli.
Ma i segnali sono ugualmente PESSIMI


----------



## meteoras1982 (13 Agosto 2022)

Inzaghi di un antipatia unica, entra dentro il campo a urlare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

COmunque perché le melme hanno la maglia della Lazio?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Gozzo impazzito in panchina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Rigore dubbio non dato a Dzeko


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Agosto 2022)

Inda a 3.50 a vincere. Soldi regalati dai. Goal al 90° certissimo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Chi lo segnerà il gol vittoria? Io dico Dumfries


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Agosto 2022)

Colombo uno di noi 

Inzaghi con cambi che non faccio nemmeno a FIFA. Dzeko, Lubamba, Correa, Lautaro in contemporanea


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Guarda come accerchiano l'arbitro ste melme.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Già vedo gozzo correre in campo festante stile Grosso dopo il gol alla Germania


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Siamo in zona culo Inter.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Siamo entrati in zona Inter.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Colombo se devi farlo fallo bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Bravo questo portiere.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Eccolo il gol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Zona culissimo Inter.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Attenzione


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Ora segnano


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2022)

Mamma Lubamba sta facendo lo spelling magico in lingua centrafricana incomprensibile, finita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Agosto 2022)

Punizione a tempo praticamente scaduto. Film gia visto.


----------



## Swaitak (13 Agosto 2022)

sono incredibili orcoddue


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Ecco qua


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Lo sapevo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Non ha senso.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

SCONTATISSIMO.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2022)

Che maledetti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Agosto 2022)

Incredibile. Sempre il solito sedere sulle palle ferme. Gol di quel maledetto di Dumfries a tempo scaduto. Che schifo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Chi lo segnerà il gol vittoria? Io dico Dumfries


.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Già vedo gozzo correre in campo festante stile Grosso dopo il gol alla Germania


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Comunque queste squadrette che non sanno tenere la palla nei minuti di recupero le odio, si ammazzino.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2022)

Chiappe


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2022)

Ma di cosa vi stupite, ragazzi, sono due anni che è così. Ormai è una regola.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2022)

Più culo che anima


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2022)

Il solito culo di limone.


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Agosto 2022)

Normale Inda, tutto scontatissimo, come sempre. Maledette immonde melme.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)

Pazzesco. 


Assolutamente inspiegabile.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2022)

Embè che vi aspettavate sono inarrestabili dovevano dilagare. Domani titoloni. Il Milan VAR


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2022)

Hanno vinto le m... ma giocano uno schifo.


----------



## Gamma (13 Agosto 2022)

Eh ma il Milan Ha culo


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2022)

Sono peggio del PD, di riffa o di raffa ce la fanno sempre, in campo o al governo che sia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Agosto 2022)

Inzaghi è una sentenza.
Se gli togliessero l ultimo minuto di recupero oggi sarebbe in interregionale.
Comunque prendete spunto: con i calci piazzati si vincono le partite e noi siamo penosi.
Tra noi e loro ballano 8-10 punti SOLO di piazzati.
Dovremo essere bravi a tirarli fuori in altro modo


----------



## neversayconte (13 Agosto 2022)

meglio così, supercompetitivi.
mercato chiuso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Che poi bastava veramente poco per il Lecce, l'Inter giocava con 10 attaccanti ormai, bastava tenere una palla in avanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Agosto 2022)

sempre lui e sento gente che lo prende in giro.
segna più di una punta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Agosto 2022)

cùlo o no,guardate come battono punizioni e corner.

e noi siamo ancora qui a batterle con Calabria. CALABRIA !!!!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Purtroppo sulle palle alte sono costantemente pericolosi, ci servirebbe un bel centrale di due metri per il derby


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che poi bastava veramente poco per il Lecce, l'Inter giocava con 10 attaccanti ormai, bastava tenere una palla in avanti.



Fanno ribrezzo queste squadre, per me ridicole.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2022)

Sono una squadra di pezzenti.
Solo in Italia si può celebrare una squadra così.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2022)

Li odio. Quanto li odio. Hanno un culo disumano.


----------



## Giofa (13 Agosto 2022)

Solita fortuna di Limone.
Comunque l'Inter fa ridere


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Scontato, comunque non mi sembrano affatto ben messi, faticato contro una squadra di Serie B, che ha pure smesso di giocare dopo l'1 1.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2022)

Devono ringraziare che hanno incontrato il Lecce e ora avranno lo Spezia, nelle loro condizioni sarebbe bastato un Torino o un Bologna per metterli più in difficoltà.


----------



## elpacoderoma (13 Agosto 2022)

Giocano da cani.
Sfangano le partite al 95’ da 3 anni.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2022)

Che chiulo. In ogni caso, si gode per il Milan e per la disfatta del grande Monza  .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2022)

Questi discorsi sul come sembrano lasciano il tempo che trovano, sono tre punti uguali ai nostri, anzi dobbiamo imparare a vincere giocando male visto che comunque tra calci piazzati e cose varie loro possono vincere sempre anche facendo schifo


----------



## Simo98 (13 Agosto 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Li odio. Quanto li odio. Hanno un culo disumano.


È culo ma è anche sintomo di determinazione, controllo e capacità di essere decisivi 
Pensa al Real lo scorso anno, non si può ricondurre solo alla fortuna


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono una squadra di pezzenti.
> Solo in Italia si può celebrare una squadra così.



Non capisco i milanisti che esaltano quel piagnone di Spiaze e quell’accozzaglia di bisonti che hanno in campo.

L’Inda, lo dice la loro immonda storia, è sempre stata così: un branco di bufali che vince di nervi, di forza e di fisico.

Una squadra isterica, come i loro tifosi.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> È culo ma è anche sintomo di determinazione, controllo e capacità di essere decisivi
> Pensa al Real lo scorso anno, non si può ricondurre solo alla fortuna



Non prendertela, ma Real e Inter non possono stare nella stessa frase.

È come paragonare il cioccolato alla...ci siamo capiti.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Scontato, comunque non mi sembrano affatto ben messi, faticato contro una squadra di Serie B, che ha pure smesso di giocare dopo l'1 1.


Intanto l’hanno sfangata come al solito


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2022)

Delinquenti!


----------



## Simo98 (13 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non prendertela, ma Real e Inter non possono stare nella stessa frase.
> 
> È come paragonare il cioccolato alla...ci siamo capiti.


Quando ci sono squadre che recuperano di frequente i risultati all'ultimo respiro non si può parlare sempre e solo di culo, ci sono altri fattori in campo


----------



## Giofa (13 Agosto 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi sul come sembrano lasciano il tempo che trovano, sono tre punti uguali ai nostri, anzi dobbiamo imparare a vincere giocando male visto che comunque tra calci piazzati e cose varie loro possono vincere sempre anche facendo schifo


Non sono d'accordo, se vinci giocando tendi a vincere spesso, se vinci di nervi non ti va sempre bene.
Che poi in classifica abbiamo gli stessi punti è ovvio, ma sul lungo periodo non paga


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non capisco i milanisti che esaltano quel piagnone di Spiaze e quell’accozzaglia di bisonti che hanno in campo.
> 
> L’Inda, lo dice la loro immonda storia, è sempre stata così: un branco di bufali che vince di nervi, di forza e di fisico.
> 
> *Una squadra isterica, come i loro tifosi.*



I tifosi delle m... sono juventini riusciti male.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Quando ci sono squadre che recuperano di frequente i risultati all'ultimo respiro non si può parlare sempre e solo di culo, ci sono altri fattori in campo



Se parli del Real assolutamente.

Il Real però ha ribaltato squadroni, non il misero Lecce.

Che poi se lo fa il Milan è culo, se lo fanno loro è determinazione e grinta, mah.

Non mi riferisco a te parlo in generale. Immagino domani i titoloni sull’Inda che non muore mai.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2022)

Calcolando i 3 punti sicuri del recupero col Bologna sono praticamente già in fuga


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Agosto 2022)

Noi la qualità e la gioventù, loro la forza e la cattiveria fisica ed agonistica


----------



## alexpozzi90 (13 Agosto 2022)

Intanto Gosens continua a essere un paracarro, hanno un grave problema a sinistra.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Agosto 2022)

Non so se ci avete fatto caso ma l'inter. già dalla passata stagione, sui calci d'angolo per gli avversari lascia 3 giocatori fuori dall'area.. uno al limite due più avanzati. Ciò obbliga gli avversaria tenere indietro almeno 4 giocatori.. noi invece ci schiacciamo in 111 in area ed i risultati oggi li abbiamo visti dopo 2 minuti. Provare ad esempio a lasciare su leao brahim e bennacer?


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Agosto 2022)

Anche quest'anno ce la giocheremo contro sti cul0ni che segnano sempre al primo tiro e che risolvono metà partite nel recupero..


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Agosto 2022)

Tutto sommato è una vittoria che maschera i problemi che hanno (non sono pochi)
Detto ciò, speriamo nel compiacimento e negli infortuni (soprattutto di lakaka)

Le vittorie al 94esimo su calcio d angolo comunque non sono casuali quando diventano 7-8
Probabilmente c'è un preciso schema "dell' ultimo secondo" con altissima percentuale di riuscita che tengono appositamente per queste situazioni


----------



## Kayl (13 Agosto 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non so se ci avete fatto caso ma l'inter. già dalla passata stagione, sui calci d'angolo per gli avversari lascia 3 giocatori fuori dall'area.. uno al limite due più avanzati. Ciò obbliga gli avversaria tenere indietro almeno 4 giocatori.. noi invece ci schiacciamo in 111 in area ed i risultati oggi li abbiamo visti dopo 2 minuti. Provare ad esempio a lasciare su leao brahim e bennacer?


Noi abbiamo dei nani, se facciamo una cosa del genere e loro non sbagliano il cross siamo fregati.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo dei nani, se facciamo una cosa del genere e loro non sbagliano il cross siamo fregati.


Tra l’altro l’ha presa quel nano di Lautaro


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2022)

Quanto mi fanno schifo, 4 punte per vincere contro 11 scappati di casa.
L'arbitro che fa giocare fino a che ovviamente non segnano il 2-1.
Che partita brutta, poi...giocano in modo veramente vomitevole.


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Agosto 2022)

La prossima ci sarà il var e così in un loop infinito..
Una emorroide,la curi,la combatti ma è sempre lì..
Un var,un recupero, una culata,un granello di pepe,una punta di peperoncino è torna lì...


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> La prossima ci sarà il var e così in un loop infinito..
> Una emorroide,la curi,la combatti ma è sempre lì..
> Un var,un recupero, una culata,un granello di pepe,una punta di peperoncino è torna lì...



Vanno matati nel derby, c'è poco da fare.
3 punti già fondamentali, per quanto questi cani facciano schifo e giochino in modo vomitevole, non muoiono mai.
Sta a noi mozzargli le gambe.


----------



## sampapot (14 Agosto 2022)

solito gol di culo...letteralmente all'ultimo secondo...penso che una sfinter come quella di stasera non andrà molto lontano...ci penseremo noi a ristabilire le giuste distanze, caso mai ci fossero ancora dei dubbi


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2022)

Chiaro segnale che quest'anno è roba loro.


----------



## TheKombo (14 Agosto 2022)

Mi hanno fatto una pessima impressione, ok il talento offensivo c'è (ma solo a me Lukaku pare estremamente "appesantito" ?), ma in fase difensiva ballano alla grande e soprattutto non hanno un minimo di identità di squadra. Io penso seriamente che l'anno scorso abbiamo beneficiato del "lascito" di Conte soprattutto in chiave difensiva...vediamo Limone quanto vale....ho una mia idea ma aspetto le controprove


----------



## Solo (14 Agosto 2022)

Davvero hanno sculato al 95esimo su angolo?  Pessimo segnale...

PS Inzaghi nervosetto in conferenza stampa sul mercato eh?


----------



## Goro (14 Agosto 2022)

È inutile, quando cominciano a buttare nervosamente palloni in area avversaria con tutti quei bisonti che hanno, il gol gli arriva molto spesso.
I cinque cambi poi hanno distrutto la competizione, troppo vantaggio per le prime forze del campionato questo.
Infine Ceesay li stava tenendo impegnati, Colombo entra in ciabatte, nervoso, non tocca e tiene un pallone, una sciagura. Non vorrei fosse un altro interista alla Bellanova.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Agosto 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> È inutile, quando cominciano a buttare nervosamente palloni in area avversaria con tutti quei bisonti che hanno, il gol gli arriva molto spesso.
> I cinque cambi poi hanno distrutto la competizione, troppo vantaggio per le prime forze del campionato questo.
> Infine Ceesay li stava tenendo impegnati, *Colombo entra in ciabatte, nervoso, non tocca e tiene un pallone*, una sciagura. Non vorrei fosse un altro interista alla Bellanova.



In fin dei conti Colombo non mi è dispiaciuto.
Entrato in campo ha subito buttato a terra quel fabbro di Skriniar (e non è facile,vista la stazza e la scorrettezza dello slovacco),De vrij e il sempre polemico Barella 

Poi per i 0 palloni tenuti è vero,però bisogna anche dire che il Lecce ormai aveva tirato i remi in barca ed era tenuto a galla solo dal loro portiere.

Alla fine il goal degli indaisti non era neanche quotato.
Quando inizi a mettere dentro un cross ogni 15 secondi (e con Lukaku,Dzeko,Martinez,Dumfries,Bastoni,De Vrij,Correa a saltare),prima o poi qualcosa succede.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Agosto 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> È inutile, quando cominciano a buttare nervosamente palloni in area avversaria con tutti quei bisonti che hanno, il gol gli arriva molto spesso.
> I cinque cambi poi hanno distrutto la competizione, troppo vantaggio per le prime forze del campionato questo.
> Infine Ceesay li stava tenendo impegnati, Colombo entra in ciabatte, nervoso, non tocca e tiene un pallone, una sciagura. Non vorrei fosse un altro interista alla Bellanova.


E c’era chi voleva restasse qua da noi Colombo.. giocatore attualmente da B o bassissima serie A da subentrante. 
Speriamo cresca, ma lo vedo da utilizzare come futura plusvalenza alla pinamonti, non sarà mai uno livello Milan temo.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Ho visto la partita e devo dire che lubamba è proprio un sacco di patate.
Creerà non pochi problemi a limone per il suo tipo di gioco.
Non tiene una palla che sia una e fraseggia da cani in velocità.


----------



## Rudi84 (14 Agosto 2022)

Io la partita non l'ho guardata seguivo voi qui sul forum perchè mi fanno schifo a guardarli. Non l'ho guardata neanche quando ha pareggiato il lecce perchè ero sicuro che in qualche modo la vincevano(ovviamente su calcio d'angolo all'ultimo secondo) Però il fatto che il lecce se la sia giocata è un buon segno. Vi ricordate fino all'anno scorso quando giocavano con le squadrette vincevano facile perchè le squadrette sapevano che lo erano gli ingiocabili.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Comunque ragazzi l'inter non ha qualità sui quinti e fa fatica a prendere il centrocampo avversario.
Gosens ridicolo ma io lo dico da sempre che non è giocatore da spunto ma da palla sulla corsa.
L'unico che rompe la linea oggi nell'inter è Barella.
Lubamba nei fraseggi uno schifo. 

Alla fine l'hanno vinta con palla in the box e tutti a saltare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Agosto 2022)

Dio quanto li odio


----------



## danjr (14 Agosto 2022)

Al di la del gol nel finale non mi hanno fatto una grande impressione, Lukaku molto appesantito e piantato, ma nel nostro campionato la sua fisicità basta e avanza. La mancanza di Perisic si sente parecchio e, se fossi in loro, mi priverei più volentieri di Skriniar che di Dumfries. Comunque sia saranno i nostri rivali


----------



## folletto (14 Agosto 2022)

Il Lecce non ha tenuto un pallone che sia uno nel finale con le melme che giocavano con 4 punte (modulo disperazione Melminho......pensa te.....)


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Agosto 2022)

Vittoria scontata degli ingiocabili.
Bisognava solo scegliere il minuto del gol (in accordo con la terna): 95esimo, 105' o ai supplementari dei supplementari.
Sono una squadra fortissimi!


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Agosto 2022)

Ieri abbiamo fatto veramente schifo.
Sono molto preoccupato.
Ma ho goduto moltissimo. Vincere all'ultima palla è sempre bellissimo


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ieri abbiamo fatto veramente schifo.
> Sono molto preoccupato.
> Ma ho goduto moltissimo. Vincere all'ultima palla è sempre bellissimo



Anche Limone ha goduto tanto, Carletto in finale di Champions contro il Liverpool ha esultato meno


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Anche Limone ha goduto tanto, Carletto in finale di Champions contro il Liverpool ha esultato meno


Beh... Io ho visto pure giocatori al centro del campo lanciare in aria l'allenatore Montella per celebrare un sesto posto con fiumi di alcol

Vincere al 95' fuori casa è sempre un balsamo per lo spirito


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Beh... Io ho visto pure giocatori al centro del campo lanciare in aria l'allenatore Montella per celebrare un sesto posto con fiumi di alcol
> 
> Vincere al 95' fuori casa è sempre un balsamo per lo spirito



Stai parlando di squadre che non dovevano vincere lo scudetto... Voi?

Per me c'era poco da esultare, al netto dei tre punti che ovviamente fanno sempre piacere... Ma meglio così, se servono a mascherare i difetti che avete.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Beh... Io ho visto pure giocatori al centro del campo lanciare in aria l'allenatore Montella per celebrare un sesto posto con fiumi di alcol
> 
> Vincere al 95' fuori casa è sempre un balsamo per lo spirito


Ci avete fatto pure un DVD da regalare in omaggio con la Gazzetta una volta.
Inter-samp 3-2.

#ingiocabili.


----------



## Route66 (14 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Anche Limone ha goduto tanto, Carletto in finale di Champions contro il Liverpool ha esultato meno


Questione di stile e di classe....o le hai oppure sei un pagliaccio Conte-style.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Agosto 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di squadre che non dovevano vincere lo scudetto... Voi?
> 
> Per me c'era poco da esultare, al netto dei tre punti che ovviamente fanno sempre piacere... Ma meglio così, se servono a mascherare i difetti che avete.


Ma come si fa a non esultare se segni il.gol vittoria al 95'? Proprio perché abbiamo giocato male è una vittoria che ti fa godere di più se raggiunta in extremis


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Agosto 2022)

Vabbè, un gol vittoria al 95esimo fa sempre godere.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Agosto 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Questione di stile e di classe....o le hai oppure sei un pagliaccio Conte-style.


A proposito di stile. Ricordo esordio di pioli all'Inter in un derby con esultanza da ultras nerazzurro al 2-2 di perisic al 96'. Fece una corsa degna di carletto mazzone e poi si gettò tra i giocatori


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a non esultare se segni il.gol vittoria al 95'? Proprio perché abbiamo giocato male è una vittoria che ti fa godere di più se raggiunta in extremis


Inzaghi è sempre tarantolato, a prescindere da un gol allo scadere o meno.
Sbraita ,sbruffa ,è preso da scariche elettriche in contemporanea alle giocate dei suoi.
Pare un burattino a bordo campo.

La classe diciamo che è altra roba.
E non voglio infierire sulle assurde e demenziali dichiarazioni nel post gara: credo in vita sua mai abbia ammesso errori suoi o dei giocatori.
È sempre colpa del riscaldamento globale e delle cavallette.

Ancora parla di Bologna , come se la gara non fosse stata rinviata per colpa del suo ad ingenuo ed onestone.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a non esultare se segni il.gol vittoria al 95'? Proprio perché abbiamo giocato male è una vittoria che ti fa godere di più se raggiunta in extremis


Sui gol si esulta a prescindere. C’è da dire che però è una squadra che gioca veramente un calcio brutto e che la sfanga sempre con questi calci d’angolo a caso all’ultimo minuto. Lo scorso anno credo sia stato record europeo di gol su calcio d’angolo


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Questione di stile e di classe....o le hai oppure sei un pagliaccio Conte-style.



Esatto, ma sembra un concetto difficilmente recepibile.
Non mi stupisco neanche di questo, visti i soggetti e i colori che hanno sulla maglia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Agosto 2022)

Per me comunque non è semplice culo, Inzaghi avrà vinto almeno metà delle sue partite in Serie A nel recupero quando allenava la Lazio.
La Lazio pre Covid vinceva praticamente tutte le partite nel recupero con i gol di Caicedo.


----------

